# best low-price OCBD or similar?



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I will try this route to get some feedback. I am looking to build a new dress shirt wardrobe. Here are my goals:

1) Collars and cuffs that are not heavily fused
2) All-cotton
3) prefer must-iron
4) available in size 19/37
5) under $50, $40 or under would be better
6) Fabric thick enough that I can't see my fingers when I hold my hand underneath the fabric

So, BB regular price, Mercer, Gitman, etc do not work. I understand they are the best quality-wise, and I understand the better-quality-lasts-longer. But, I need quantity with decent quality, rather than ultimate quality.

I started the Stafford thread hoping that would be an option, but they're pretty thin and otherwise won't work.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Size 19/37...? You'd best look at custom, and forget about spending <$50.


----------



## Annapolitan (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if it meets all your criteria (e.g. I haven't checked size availability), but you might try LL Bean or Land's End. You should also look out for the BB sales - a couple times a year you can find them in the mid-$50s if you buy three at once. I know that's over your stated price point, but the quality will be significantly better than LL Bean or Land's End. I don't know what your definition is of "decent quality" - you're likely not to find it in a OCBD meeting your criteria at those price points. I never have. JMHO


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

LE charges a HUGE premium for any shirt with a neck bigger than 17.5--practically the same price as BB.



Annapolitan said:


> I'm not sure if it meets all your criteria (e.g. I haven't checked size availability), but you might try LL Bean or Land's End. You should also look out for the BB sales - a couple times a year you can find them in the mid-$50s if you buy three at once. I know that's over your stated price point, but the quality will be significantly better than LL Bean or Land's End. I don't know what your definition is of "decent quality" - you're likely not to find it in a OCBD meeting your criteria at those price points. I never have. JMHO


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

True, and not always in every style. However, I think I've seen more 19's and 20's at LEBO than LE. The drawback is that much of what's there is 60/40.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I don't understand why BB on sale doesn't meet your criteria, does it have to be available every day? BB has 25% off everything six times a year. I believe the next event is the Friends and Family in October. It is the best regularly scheduled value available, bar non. Start saving up.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Huge Store's got a few, most far more than your price range, except for this:

https://www2.hugestore.com/results....11,+15&cat_id=1&data=1&size=145&SEARCH=SEARCH

In the $70 range


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

If you just need some cheap shirts to tide you over, check out your local "Big and Tall" store. You may have to compromise on some of the features on your wish list but you should find something serviceable there. Another place to scour is your local Marshall's/TJ Maxx/Filenes. Sometimes they carry stuff in larger sizes and have random good deals you can pick up.

LandsEnd shirts are very nice for the price (I'm wearing a Hyde Park right now) but it's too bad the Big and Tall sizes are so expensive. My advice to you there is to sign up for their email list and stock up when they offer some sort of deal like "$50 off $150 orders" or the like.

Lastly I would take a look at Costco shirts. No personal experience but I do recall a few people liking them for cheapo workhorse shirts.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

cvac said:


> If you just need some cheap shirts to tide you over, check out your local "Big and Tall" store. You may have to compromise on some of the features on your wish list but you should find something serviceable there. Another place to scour is your local Marshall's/TJ Maxx/Filenes. Sometimes they carry stuff in larger sizes and have random good deals you can pick up.
> 
> LandsEnd shirts are very nice for the price (I'm wearing a Hyde Park right now) but it's too bad the Big and Tall sizes are so expensive. My advice to you there is to sign up for their email list and stock up when they offer some sort of deal like "$50 off $150 orders" or the like.
> 
> Lastly I would take a look at Costco shirts. No personal experience but I do recall a few people liking them for cheapo workhorse shirts.


Thanks for the tips. I don't know if you've looked at a Big and Tall store lately...but in the last five to ten years, they have gotten exponentially more expensive while the quality has dropped through the floor. You can barely buy a dress shirt at a Rochester for $80 for quality that's similar to what you find in Macy's for $40 or less. It's pretty amazing.

I think most of that is driven by the dominance of Casual Male. They have become the dominant players in the Big and Tall retail field, and they now own Rochester too. But the clothes now are almost all private label, and almost all crap.

Here's the closest thing Casual Male has: a 60/40 Enro for $45.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Frankly, I would bite the bullet and get a dozen from Mercer, with a test shirt to start. I bet David Mercer would give you some sort of a break for quantity.

Then you'd have a solid core of excellent shirts and not have to worry about it.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Sadly, you're not going to find non-fused collars at BB or LE or any big/tall store. If you want quantity not quality as you say, then you'll have to lower your standards. And you've been checking ebay for awhile with no luck?

If you don't want to do Mercer or O'Connell's (both are unfused or lightly fused), then I think BB sales is your best bet. You can get them for 50-ish. Of course, this means you'll have to wait until maybe the Christmas sale (starting Christmas Eve online, day after in stores). Although, last year they had 2 for 99 over the Thanksgiving holiday weekend. Did you not take advantage of the semi-annual sale a few weeks ago? They really are the best shirt you can get for $50. I've said before (to you I believe) that I don't feel like LE is that good for OCBDs, I know...others disagree.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

And if you need something to hold you over until BB sales or money to buy others, I may suggest LE non-OCBD shirts. The paintbrush shirts are great. But of course, the big and tall go up in price (I too require the tall in LE). Have you looked at American Living at JCP? Does Polo (blue label) make your size? If you have discount stores like TJ Maxx, you can often find blue label shirts there for about 20, even without the dumb logo.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> Frankly, I would bite the bullet and get a dozen from Mercer, with a test shirt to start. I bet David Mercer would give you some sort of a break for quantity.
> 
> Then you'd have a solid core of excellent shirts and not have to worry about it.


I'd love to do so, but with Mercers at twice my price, I think that's a dream.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

statboy said:


> Sadly, you're not going to find non-fused collars at BB or LE or any big/tall store. If you want quantity not quality as you say, then you'll have to lower your standards. And you've been checking ebay for awhile with no luck?


Correct.



statboy said:


> If you don't want to do Mercer or O'Connell's (both are unfused or lightly fused)


Would love to, but too expensive for what I can afford



statboy said:


> then I think BB sales is your best bet.


Sounds like that's the consensus here.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

statboy said:


> I may suggest LE non-OCBD shirts. The paintbrush shirts are great. But of course, the big and tall go up in price (I too require the tall in LE).


I've checked pretty regularly and haven't seen anything in my size under $40.



statboy said:


> Have you looked at American Living at JCP?


18 is their biggest size.



statboy said:


> Does Polo (blue label) make your size?


Not that I've ever seen.



statboy said:


> If you have discount stores like TJ Maxx, you can often find blue label shirts there for about 20, even without the dumb logo.


I've never seen any brand over size 18 in a Maxx/Marshalls/etc.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Eternally perplexed by these threads. $200 will buy you 6 bad shirts, 4 serviceable shirts, 2 great shirts, 1 excellent shirt. It's tough to move those numbers enough to matter no matter what brand you work with. As a guy who's been buying high quality in some form or another for about 4 years now I can tell you I regret every single time I went for a cheap option. It was money down the tubes and the clothes are not with me today. 

These threads come up regularly and the best advice is always to readjust what your goals are and stop looking to fill the closet in one go for a low low price. It doesn't work that way and if you can't be moved from that goal there's no sense in wasting your time around here.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip has the right idea. You'll notice that many of the seasoned posters will say that something is downright awful in as few words as possible. In most cases, they're not being snobby or elitist. It's just that they've learned that, in the long run, low price never justifies poor quality. You can fill your closet with low quality clothing for a relatively low price and get instant gratification, but you'll have to do the whole exercise again soon enough. Delay gratification, buy one or two BB or Mercer shirts and save up until you can afford a couple more. Your first couple shirts will still be going strong by that time.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Trip English said:


> As a guy who's been buying high quality in some form or another for about 4 years now I can tell you I regret every single time I went for a cheap option. It was money down the tubes and the clothes are not with me today.


I agree. I was trying the same thing about 4 years ago. But I needed to experience it myself and truly learn it. I'd bet you were the same way. If someone had told you not to buy those Jcrew shirts at 40% off because they're not even worth that, you probably would've ignored him.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd also like to argue that there's no instant gratification. There's no gratification at all. I knew every time I purchased something cheap-o that it was the wrong buy and I wound up feeling worse because I knew I'd spent some fraction of the price of the real deal on the imitation. We're not being jerks, we've just been down the road and have all come to the same conclusion. No one here is telling you to buy a $700 Kiton shirt.

Thrifting is literally the only way to beat the price-quality relationship, but it's a long slow dice roll even for an average size.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

statboy said:


> I agree. I was trying the same thing about 4 years ago. But I needed to experience it myself and truly learn it. I'd bet you were the same way. If someone had told you not to buy those Jcrew shirts at 40% off because they're not even worth that, you probably would've ignored him.


This is true. Now I wince when someone discusses a garment that's utter garbage and makes a comment like "I'll pick it up when it goes on sale." It completely confuses me! Why is it OK to wear awful clothing as long as it's cheap!? How about we just keep our money in our pockets and take our wives out for dinner or, heaven forbid, just save it. Let's do our part to teach manufacturers that we're not interested in clothing by the pound and they can go ahead and shut down the third world factories because we're voting with our wallets to support local manufacturing, retailing, and tailoring.

Harumph.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I'd also like to argue that there's no instant gratification. There's no gratification at all. I knew every time I purchased something cheap-o that it was the wrong buy and I wound up feeling worse because I knew I'd spent some fraction of the price of the real deal on the imitation. We're not being jerks, we've just been down the road and have all come to the same conclusion. No one here is telling you to buy a $700 Kiton shirt.
> 
> Thrifting is literally the only way to beat the price-quality relationship, but it's a long slow dice roll even for an average size.


Very true


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

*Polo Ralph Lauren Big and Tall*

Polo Ralph Lauren Tall 3L size is approximately equal to a size 19-19.5 / 38 shirt according to their size chart. Though it's not an exact size you could try them. There are some on sale in their web page in the 40-50 dollars range.


----------



## Wes IV (May 10, 2011)

Mercer does give first time buyers a discount on their first two or three shirts. I think it is 20% and only on either two or three. (Can't recall off hand.) I looked at Mercer recently but at about the same time BB had a 40% sale so I purchased a white, blue, yellow and blue/white university stripe OCBD all at once. The old school "have to iron" shirts. (I am a 17.5x37 by the way.) I love these shirts but I would like to try the Mercer shirts at some point. If you email Mercer and Co. he will send you swatches, prices and ordering information, but they will be higher than your target price, even with the first time buyer's discount.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Is there no argument for cheaper shirts to fill one's rotation? For having several LE shirts bear the load of heavy use and laundering rather than wearing a single Brooks shirt over and over?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Is there no argument for cheaper shirts to fill one's rotation? For having several LE shirts bear the load of heavy use and laundering rather than wearing a single Brooks shirt over and over?


 The LE shirts in his size are over the OP's budget as per his requirements in the original post. I happen to like LE Hyde Parks and I wear them quite often. The limited selection of colors sends me to BB, though.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> Is there no argument for cheaper shirts to fill one's rotation? For having several LE shirts bear the load of heavy use and laundering rather than wearing a single Brooks shirt over and over?


No one is suggesting wearing a single shirt day after day. Brooks shirts can usually be bought 3-4 at a time for about $50 a piece. This is barely more than a LE Hyde Park at MSRP. With 3-4 shirts in the rotation as a starting point, they will last longer, wear better, and generally feel better than a bushel of inferior shirts.

So no. There is no argument for what you suggest.

EDIT: And it's worth mentioning that the corporate membership is easily attained after only 100 stupid questions or comments, so that's another 15% off retail and even some sale prices.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Can't believe I forgot about Joe Bank. With their constant sales you should be able to put together a rotation in the price range. Not the greatest shirts in the world, but far from the worst.

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101472


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I am wearing one today. The collar is getting ever-more-yellow as the summer of misery continues and so will be tossed before too long. But better than ruining an expensive shirt.

Can't personally vouch for this, but might be worth a try:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...9.95-custom-tailored-shirts-from-ModernTailor



Patrick06790 said:


> Can't believe I forgot about Joe Bank. With their constant sales you should be able to put together a rotation in the price range. Not the greatest shirts in the world, but far from the worst.
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101472


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> ...The collar is getting ever-more-yellow as the summer of misery continues and so will be tossed before too long. But better than ruining an expensive shirt.


 Try wetting the collar and rubbing some cheap shampoo into it before you wash it. I keep a bottle of Suave that I buy for a buck at the supermarket in the laundry closet just for this purpose and it keeps my collars from getting filthy.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Try wetting the collar and rubbing some cheap shampoo into it before you wash it. I keep a bottle of Suave that I buy for a buck at the supermarket in the laundry closet just for this purpose and it keeps my collars from getting filthy.


I Shout my collars and cuffs before every wash. If I have excessively sweat in the shirt, I spray immediately after taking the shirt off. It keeps them looking brand new.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Luftvier said:


> I shout, "My collars and cuffs!" before every wash. If I have excessively sweat in the shirt, I spray immediately after taking the shirt off. It keeps them looking brand new.


 I'll try that next time. How loud should I shout?


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Trip English said:


> EDIT: And it's worth mentioning that the corporate membership is easily attained after only 100 stupid questions or comments, so that's another 15% off retail and even some sale prices.


What? I didn't know this. I thought you had to be a 50+ employee company?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Good point about the discount. Plus you can stack it with the muli-buy deals, just not the formal sales.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

statboy said:


> What? I didn't know this. I thought you had to be a 50+ employee company?


 AAAC has way more "employees" than that *wink wink*


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> AAAC has way more "employees" than that *wink wink*


I see. I thought he was referring to reviews we are asked to submit by BB online for their products. Even better!


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I would love to wear BB USA OCBDs, but unfortunately none of them fit me right. The regulars are too baggy and the tailored fit is too tight.

I've got probably 15 J.Press shirts because those are some of the only dress shirts I've tried that fit how I want them to. That didn't stop me from picking up 4 LE Hyde Parks on sale recently now that LE has adjusted the dimensions of their shirts. I don't like them as much as my Press shirts but for $15-25 a pop they offer a lot of bang for the buck and look more expensive than they are.

So even though I can afford nicer shirts there is still room in my rotation for the Hyde Parks. Also, since LE stands behind their products just as much as BB does, I really don't see any downside to them.



Trip English said:


> No one is suggesting wearing a single shirt day after day. Brooks shirts can usually be bought 3-4 at a time for about $50 a piece. This is barely more than a LE Hyde Park at MSRP. With 3-4 shirts in the rotation as a starting point, they will last longer, wear better, and generally feel better than a bushel of inferior shirts.
> 
> So no. There is no argument for what you suggest.
> 
> EDIT: And it's worth mentioning that the corporate membership is easily attained after only 100 stupid questions or comments, so that's another 15% off retail and even some sale prices.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've had great sucess keeping collars clean using borax, water and a toothbush before washing.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll mention Lestoil as another cure for dirty collars and cuffs.

Like the above posters, I too had to learn the hard way that it's much better to have a few high-quality items than to have a closet full of mediocre stuff. But remember, fit is everything. The finest merchandise won't look good on you if it doesn't fit.

I came across an apt quote here on AAAC that went something like this: "Buy the best and cry only once."

Good luck,
don


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Can't believe I forgot about Joe Bank. With their constant sales you should be able to put together a rotation in the price range. Not the greatest shirts in the world, but far from the worst.
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101472


I agree. Another option--though many here won't think so--is Paul Fredrick. I like their buttondowns. Like JAB they are mostly pinpoints--but I think they are a better shirt. If you go on the internet and search for their introductory offer you can get 4-6 white ones in sizes up to 20 X 38 I think for 19.50 each. Choose from 6 different collar styles including button down. Try one and see if you like it. The offer seems perpetual. If you do order more. I don't think you'll find a regular heavy oxford cloth that fits your other requirements...any advise along those lines would be similar to what others have already offered,


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Completely forgot about Paul Frederick. They're shirts aren't my favorite but they might do the job for the OP for now. IIRC they have a pretty good return policy. One thing I would say is that the sleeves on the shirts I tried ran 1'' short...don't know if that's a routine thing with them but caveat emptor. 

If you do buy a bunch of white shirts, pick up a bar of Octagon Borax Laundry Soap for stain removal and especially keeping the collars clean. Alex Kabbaz used to have a webpage that went over washing your shirts and using the Octagon for stain removal...I'd suggest taking a look at it if you can. Whatever you do, stay away from Oxyclean and peroxide based stain removers...they'll turn your white shirts yellow!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not a shirt designer, but have always loved shirts and think I have fairly good taste. Admittedly, I don't often pay over $100 for my shirts...but have worn Brooks Bros., Gitman Bros., Kenneth Gordon, CT, and other quality shirts for many years. I have always been impressed by Paul Fredrick shirts. They fit me well, seem to be made of good fabric, have a bit of extra material in the neck for shrinkage, and have a lot of good colors and patterns as well as a wide array of collars. 

I don't care for some of their more flashy models, staying primarily with buttondowns in the usual stanard solid colors, stripes and modest checks. True, they may not be quite on a par with Brooks Bros. or Gitman and the like...but to round out one's wardrobe with some less expensive, well wearing and good looking shirts is a great option to have. Some of JABs fall into this category as do the must iron Lands' End like the Hyde Park. 

Especially when it comes to white and blue standards...there just doesn't seem to be that much noticible difference--with the exception of heavier ocbds. I really don't understand the disrepect Paul Fredrick gets on this board. Frankly, I could get by on them alone if I had too, and doubt my appearance would suffer. I'd be glad to hear the reasons people don't like them. Perhaps I'm just not dicerning enough and need to be educated.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Patrick06790 said:


> Can't believe I forgot about Joe Bank. With their constant sales you should be able to put together a rotation in the price range. Not the greatest shirts in the world, but far from the worst.
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101472


But that's a _pinpoint_. The world is lousy with those.

I think the OP was looking for a _real_ OCBD!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Himself said:


> But that's a _pinpoint_. The world is lousy with those.
> 
> I think the OP was looking for a _real_ OCBD!


You are correct. So are the Paul Fredricks I recommended. I did so, however, on the premise that--with the _possible_ exception of the LE Hyde Park--there _are no_ sturdy 5 oz. or more ocbds out there for the price points the O.P. cited. I just assumed Patrick was suggesting the same thing I was. If you want a decent button down for under $40, or whatever, go with a decent pinpoint. They are indeed much easier to find on a slim budget than an old fashioned oxford cloth. A shame. Pin points have their place, and I recall that when they first came out, they were regarded--and priced--higher than the old fashioned OCBDs by most. Now, as you say, the world is lousy with them and you can get them cheaper.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I did an ebay search, which I had not done in a while, and bought an NOS Gitman for Rochester blue OCBD for $40, and a like-new BB polo blue OCBD for $28 delivered, both in my size. So I guess that is my best source. I will save that search for sure!


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> Frankly, I would bite the bullet and get a dozen from Mercer, with a test shirt to start. I bet David Mercer would give you some sort of a break for quantity.
> 
> Then you'd have a solid core of excellent shirts and not have to worry about it.


In reviewing the Mercer & Sons' website, I am concerned about just how "generous" the shirt is. Just how generous are their shirts anyway? I am about to pull the trigger but I am looking to get them in a slimmer fit.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

*Hyde Park Tailored Fit...*

...is back, in any color you want as long as it's white or blue.

They say the fit is revised, and slimmer.

Buy 3 and get 5 bucks off each.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Himself said:


> ...is back, in any color you want as long as it's white or blue.
> 
> They say the fit is revised, and slimmer.
> 
> Buy 3 and get 5 bucks off each.


I would, but if you saw me, you'd know slim fit doesn't work for me  and Hyde Parks don't go up to 19/37.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

cmacey said:


> In reviewing the Mercer & Sons' website, I am concerned about just how "generous" the shirt is. Just how generous are their shirts anyway? I am about to pull the trigger but I am looking to get them in a slimmer fit.


To get some sense of the fit of Mercer shirts, you may want to check out my earlier thread on the topic:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?111502-Mercer-shirt-with-flap-pocket-a-perfunctory-report

If you are worried about the Mercer being too billowy, I recommend the slimmer-body model.


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

frosejr said:


> I will try this route to get some feedback. I am looking to build a new dress shirt wardrobe. Here are my goals:
> 
> 1) Collars and cuffs that are not heavily fused
> 2) All-cotton
> ...


I think Lands End will be your best option in terms of value at that price point. I have not been impressed with Staffords.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

A "regular" Mercer with a 15'' neck has a chest measurement of 49 1/2''. That should be pretty close to full cut BB shirts.

Most of my J.Press shirts are around 45 1/2'' in the chest.

I ordered from Mercer recently and David recommended I go with a 14 1/2'' body on a 15'' collar. That would be 47 1/2'' around the chest, which he said would shrink down a little through laundering. There is an option to reduce the waist/torso area by 2'' if you want, but that's about it. I actually asked about going with a 14'' body but David talked me out of it because the shoulder point to point would be off.

I went with his recommendation this time and will see how it fits when the shirt shows up. If I need to, I'll get the 2'' "slim jim" treatment on my next shirts from him.

The key thing to remember is that Mercer's forte is classic 50s/60s Ivy-styled, full cut-shirts. They can slim the shirts down a little and have stock options you can add to the shirt (split yoke, 7 button front, flap pocket,etc.) but they're not an MTM or bespoke outfit so there are limits to what they can do.



cmacey said:


> In reviewing the Mercer & Sons' website, I am concerned about just how "generous" the shirt is. Just how generous are their shirts anyway? I am about to pull the trigger but I am looking to get them in a slimmer fit.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

OP here. I took the advice of the poster(s) who suggested watching ebay. Today I received a BB 19/37 blue pinpoint button down shirt. Non-iron, but beggars can't be choosers - I paid $22 including shipping. When I put it on, I understood what you all were talking about. There is no comparison to the shirts I looked at in the $30-40 range.

Thanks for all of the advice. I will go for two or three "real" shirts instead of five or six cheap ones.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

You're not alone. I can't afford Brooks these days, but having tried many of the options i can afford, i prefer to buy 2nd hand brooks off of ebay than the other stuff new. Lands end during their big sales are ok, but only just ok. And remember, no one needs to know where you bought your shirts.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Haven't purchased Paul Fredrick in many years; the ones I owned looked nice for a while, but shrunk after a few washings and became uncomfortable at the neck. Have a few JAB pinpoints - the only thing I own from them - and they're fine for what I paid. Most of my LE shirts are, in my estimation, better quality than the purchase price would indicate, especially if purchased on sale. Really like my BB OCBDs, but at risk of being heretical, my _old _LE Hyde Parks are very close to BB in quality, at far less cost.

*Note*: The older Hyde Parks usually needed a few washing before acquiring their characteristic softness; the BB is soft immediately. Can't speak to the new Hyde Park; haven't purchased any in a while (LE's lack of color choice is very limiting).


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Haven't purchased Paul Fredrick in many years; the ones I owned looked nice for a while, but shrunk after a few washings and became uncomfortable at the neck. Have a few JAB pinpoints - the only thing I own from them - and they're fine for what I paid. Most of my LE shirts are, in my estimation, better quality than the purchase price would indicate, especially if purchased on sale. Really like my BB OCBDs, but at risk of being heretical, my _old _LE Hyde Parks are very close to BB in quality, at far less cost.
> 
> *Note*: The older Hyde Parks usually needed a few washing before acquiring their characteristic softness; the BB is soft immediately. Can't speak to the new Hyde Park; haven't purchased any in a while (LE's lack of color choice is very limiting).


I check Lands End a couple times a week, but I have never seen them in my size (19/37) for less than $45. I was hoping to find something decent in the $30 to $40 range, but it looks like that's not reasonable, and so I'll keep trolling ebay and saving money for the big BB sale, where it looks like I can get them for $50 or so.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

No need to troll. Get on LE's email list. I'm always getting notifications of sales. Some are pretty substantial. I recently got some shirts for something like $23 each, with free shipping.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> No need to troll. Get on LE's email list. I'm always getting notifications of sales. Some are pretty substantial. I recently got some shirts for something like $23 each, with free shipping.


I signed up for their email list, and their rewards/points program. Might as well fire all the bullets I've got.

For some reason, I prefer the idea of buying all my shirts one place. I don't think that really makes sense, but it is what it is.


----------

